# "Bargain" Baby Tortoises



## PATMAN (Feb 26, 2008)

I just received these two 3 week old baby Venezuelan tortoises at a bargain price. 
Because they have irregular scutes, they were $50 each. Perfect ones sell for $125. 
I think they are still beautiful! These are for my wife.


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2008)

beautiful little guys, patman!
one of my DTs has an extra scute. i think it's unique! yours look great


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww total cuties Patman!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 26, 2008)

They are very sweet extra scutes and all!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 26, 2008)

I wondered who got them!!! I had seen them and was going to "sleep on it" and when I finally decided to go for them, they were gone! LOL!

Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Chucky (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with them. Look like perfectly good torts to me and for the price I would say you stole them


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 26, 2008)

They are very cute..I was looking at them and the hermanns.. Congrats..


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 26, 2008)

They look great Patrick  You did get a deal  Extra scutes never bothered me a bit.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the extra scutes give them a uniqueness and of course makes the easier to identify whoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s who.
Question ; Is there something that causes extra scutes or is it just a genetic misfire, and why do some people think its bad. It does no harm to the tort, it is strictly a visual thing is it not?

Patrick I think your new pairl are lovely. They look sweet and I'm sure your wife will be thrilled.


----------



## Chucky (Feb 26, 2008)

On 2nd thought Patman, they do look like they need my attention. Better send them on over


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad everyone likes them!

From what I understand, extra/divided scutes are caused by too high incubation temperatures.


----------

